# DHCP Server managed by web interface



## flx- (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi guys, im wondering if itÂ´s posible to manage my dhcp servers under freebsd with an web interface instead of using the command line interface, if so, please give me a wide variety of options to check. Thx n advance !!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2009)

I think webmin has a module for it:

http://doxfer.com/Webmin/DHCPServer


----------



## flx- (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot man, its exactly what i want  i will try it


----------



## n9010 (Jan 31, 2017)

Resuming this old thread, the current webmin  only support DHCPD up to version 3 (and currently i have installed the 5.8), anyone knows a way to upgrade this feature?
Thanks in advance!


----------

